# Question about hip essence and quarry.



## Imaginetheday (Jan 30, 2018)

According to the notice, it seems that the hip essence will only be available in the quarry until Feb 5th. Am I reading that right? Not that the quarry is a great place to get essence, but it's something.


----------



## SierraSigma (Jan 30, 2018)

Yeah I read that. Reckon it's an error.


----------



## ravenblue (Jan 30, 2018)

That's the way I read it as well. And btw, I'm not showing an option to craft that other new amenity, only the mushroom tent thing.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Jan 30, 2018)

Oh dear, I didn't catch that in the notification. I may decide to visit when there is hip essence available up until the 5th just in case this isn't an error.


----------



## SierraSigma (Jan 30, 2018)

ravenblue said:


> That's the way I read it as well. And btw, I'm not showing an option to craft that other new amenity, only the mushroom tent thing.



You have to get the mushroom tent to level 3 before you can craft it.


----------



## J087 (Jan 30, 2018)

Just invite the new campers and talk to them occasionally. It gives more essence than anything else.


----------



## SierraSigma (Jan 31, 2018)

So, all the winter sports event stuff is gone, but the quarry still has the "limited" banner. Guess it isnt a mistake. Dont understand why they would make this one limited when rustic appears indefinitely though.


----------



## SpookyMemes (Jan 31, 2018)

I'm still salty about how I went to the quarry yesterday for hip essence... I ended up getting 1250 bells but only 3 hip essences? I don't know if it's because I didn't find good minerals or...


----------



## ravenblue (Jan 31, 2018)

SpookyMemes said:


> I'm still salty about how I went to the quarry yesterday for hip essence... I ended up getting 1250 bells but only 3 hip essences? I don't know if it's because I didn't find good minerals or...



Yeah, the more gold and silver you find, the more essence you get. Sapphire and ruby get you more bells.

- - - Post Merge - - -



SierraSigma said:


> So, all the winter sports event stuff is gone, but the quarry still has the "limited" banner. Guess it isnt a mistake. Dont understand why they would make this one limited when rustic appears indefinitely though.



I have rustic in my quarry now and it says "Limited!" Is that referring to rustic essence being limited, that one of the other essences is limited (e.g. hip), or does it mean something else altogether? I've been confused about this for quite awhile.


----------



## SierraSigma (Jan 31, 2018)

Specifically, you get 2 essences for a gold, 1 for a silver, 0 for a ruby or sapphire. There's also a random chance (percentage I dont know) that a nugget will be worth double the usual amount.

If the symbol is gold and sparkly when you enter it means theres a higher percentage of gold and silver nuggets present than normal.

Special event items, like snowflakes, never have rubies and sapphires.

My personal best is 11 essences. Got that 3 times.

Going by my own observations, the limited banner appears when an event is going on which effects that area. So, for the Christmas and New Year events, the quarry showed limited. For Rover, the banner moved to camp, and did not appear on the quarry. For snowflakes, the banner went back on the quarry. It would appear the banner is still there because of hip essence. Tomorrow, presumably, there will be a banner on both quarry and camp.

It doesnt matter what the current reward is showing in the quarry. If there is an event ongoing which effects it, there will be a banner. Otherwise, it goes 

Uh. I think. As you know ravenblue, my success rate on my theories isnt very high at the minute.


----------



## ravenblue (Jan 31, 2018)

SierraSigma said:


> Specifically, you get 2 essences for a gold, 1 for a silver, 0 for a ruby or sapphire. There's also a random chance (percentage I dont know) that a nugget will be worth double the usual amount.
> 
> If the symbol is gold and sparkly when you enter it means theres a higher percentage of gold and silver nuggets present than normal.
> 
> ...



Ha! Your observations match mine on the bit about the quarry mining. I will watch that banner from now on and see what patterns I can pick up from its moving about. I hadn't noticed it on the camp, but I wasn't thinking to look for it there. I'll keep an eye on it though. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## SpookyMemes (Jan 31, 2018)

SierraSigma said:


> Specifically, you get 2 essences for a gold, 1 for a silver, 0 for a ruby or sapphire. There's also a random chance (percentage I dont know) that a nugget will be worth double the usual amount.
> 
> If the symbol is gold and sparkly when you enter it means theres a higher percentage of gold and silver nuggets present than normal.
> 
> ...



thank you for saying this, I didn't know this. I knew it was suspicious when the little icon showing the hip essence wasn't sparkly...


----------



## SierraSigma (Jan 31, 2018)

It can be sparkly. Ive seen it as both already. I think it works like a sparkly essence though, not a sparkly event item (even though I guess it is an event item): with hip essence, you CAN get rubies and sapphires, and you CAN get a sparkly version, which will have fewer of them.

If your lucks anything like mine youll still find them all though. Haha.

What I dont get is why it is limited and rustic isnt. I dont get it being limited at all to be honest, but especially after rustic set a precedent of not being...


----------



## Deathamabob (Feb 1, 2018)

SierraSigma said:


> It can be sparkly. Ive seen it as both already. I think it works like a sparkly essence though, not a sparkly event item (even though I guess it is an event item): with hip essence, you CAN get rubies and sapphires, and you CAN get a sparkly version, which will have fewer of them.
> 
> If your lucks anything like mine youll still find them all though. Haha.
> 
> What I dont get is why it is limited and rustic isnt. I dont get it being limited at all to be honest, but especially after rustic set a precedent of not being...



It's chance is increased for a limited time. Hip essence is permanent and will appear in the quarry the same as any essence.


----------

